# Can i tile on peeled drywall?



## All Tiles (Jan 18, 2008)

Hello,
I'm going to tile a bathroom (bathtub area) and upon removing the old tiles, i noticed that the *green* tape that comes with the drywall peeled off along with the tiles. Now the only thing left there is the *brown* cardboard type material.

I was wondering if I can proceed to tile with some adhesive 12x12 porcelain tiles on it? Or do I have to replace all the drywall?


----------



## PrecisionFloors (Jan 24, 2006)

Your trade lists you as a tile pro.....:laughing:


----------



## reveivl (May 29, 2005)

LOL, yeah, replace the drywall with something else....


----------



## CCSowner (Nov 9, 2007)

If it's in a wet area you should be using durock / wonderboard.


All Tiles said:


> (bathtub area)





All Tiles said:


> Hello,
> I'm going to tile a bathroom (bathtub area) and upon removing the old tiles, i noticed that the *green* tape that comes with the drywall peeled off along with the tiles. Now the only thing left there is the *brown* cardboard type material.
> 
> I was wondering if I can proceed to tile with some adhesive 12x12 porcelain tiles on it? Or do I have to replace all the drywall?


----------



## Norrrrrrrrrrrrm (Jan 20, 2007)

PrecisionFloors said:


> Your trade lists you as a tile pro.....:laughing:



My thought exactly when I read it this morning.


----------



## All Tiles (Jan 18, 2008)

Never in my years have i encountered this. Usually, I'll arrive at a job site were everything is ready (drywall, mudded and taped).
The reason i asked was because he did not want to fork out the cash to replace everything, he simply wanted to tile over the board (simple solution). 
I had advised that being a heavy water area it was not recommended and that the slightest bit of water getting onto it could jeopardize the tiles.

In any case, After having to convince him, I went by today and replaced it all with cement board and Kerdi. It's amazing how many ppl watch these flip shows and suddenly think they know more the one does.

Don't even know what i was thinking by posting the question. That's what tile setters do on their free time.......ask stupid, but yet useful questions.


----------



## All Tiles (Jan 18, 2008)

PrecisionFloors said:


> Your trade lists you as a tile pro.....:laughing:


your point?...how silly of me I guess when your in a skilled trade, you know all the answers EH?!


----------



## Bill_Vincent (Apr 6, 2005)

NOBODY knows all the answers. This one, though, is elementary. Scroll up for a minute-- you see that guy CCSowner? That's my stepson. He's been working with me now for about 3 years. HE knows the answer!! Now tell me again you're a tile pro.


----------



## All Tiles (Jan 18, 2008)

Bill_Vincent said:


> NOBODY knows all the answers. This one, though, is elementary. Scroll up for a minute-- you see that guy CCSowner? That's my stepson. He's been working with me now for about 3 years. HE knows the answer!! Now tell me again you're a tile pro.


I honestly don't know what your point is. Is it that a 3yr tile setter knows the answer to an elementary question that I don't?....Never did I say I did not know the answer, simply asking all the KNOW IT ALLS, was it an OPTION? (scroll up 30 sec. to see an explanation to the issue at hand).


----------



## Bill_Vincent (Apr 6, 2005)

You didn't HAVE to say it. It's obvious.


----------



## CCSowner (Nov 9, 2007)

Wow did everyone wake up on the wrong side of the bed. Yes this question is very "elementary" BUT there is no stupid question. You could go with kerdi if the sheet rock was in good enough shape. But if is peeling bad the best thing to do would to be tear it all down and go with DUROCK/kerdi. Just a little FYI if I walked onto a job site and saw any kind of Sheetrock I would rather tear it down and put up durock/kerdi rather then just putting kerdi over it.


----------



## ChrWright (Jul 17, 2007)

Do us all a favor: Go down to the supply house and get yourself a TCNA handbook...


----------



## PrecisionFloors (Jan 24, 2006)

ChrWright said:


> Do us all a favor: Go down to the supply house and get yourself a TCNA handbook...


:thumbup:arty:


----------



## silvertree (Jul 22, 2007)

TILE ON PEELED DRYWALL?

Damn dyslexia, when I first read this post I thought he was asking if you could pee on tiled drywall. :blink:


----------



## All Tiles (Jan 18, 2008)

silvertree said:


> TILE ON PEELED DRYWALL?
> 
> Damn dyslexia, when I first read this post I thought he was asking if you could pee on tiled drywall. :blink:


I would've save so much more time had i asked that question.

But i have yet to be asked that question.


----------



## silvertree (Jul 22, 2007)

All Tiles said:


> I would've save so much more time had i asked that question.
> 
> But i have yet to be asked that question.


I really do have dyslexia---------

As for your question, I think the general feeling is, if we warranty our work, the sure thing to do is replace sheetrock "any sheetrock" with approved materials. So what do you do if the HO doesn't want to pay? Anytime I do a repair I know in the HO's mind I own that job, if the guy before me didn't do his job right I am obligated to fix what he did so that what I do will be properly done and last. What someone else would do is not my concern, it's my name that will be remembered if the install fails.

OK, can you pee on tiled drywall?


----------



## Bill_Vincent (Apr 6, 2005)

As my father always used to say, you can do anything you WANT to do, so long as you're willing to accept the consequences!! Like either one STANKY a$$ed wall, or one PISSED OFF customer!! :blink:


----------



## BigMikeB (Aug 1, 2007)

All Tiles said:


> Hello,
> I'm going to tile a bathroom (bathtub area) and upon removing the old tiles, i noticed that the *green* tape that comes with the drywall peeled off along with the tiles. Now the only thing left there is the *brown* cardboard type material.
> 
> I was wondering if I can proceed to tile with some adhesive 12x12 porcelain tiles on it? Or do I have to replace all the drywall?


I have never seen green tape, green paper on water resistant sheetrock yeah. I never seen adhesive 12x12 tiles other than plastic floor tiles either. But then again I can't remember the last time I saw sheetrock instead of durarock or cement board in a bath tub area either. Glad I read these posts and keep up with the trends. Got some insight on how Mike Holmes gets all the work in Canada he does now, thanks.


----------



## kevjob (Aug 14, 2006)

read up at www.tile-usa.com


----------

